# Hardwood floors = dry, rough feet??



## maherwoman (Jul 28, 2006)

Anyone had this experience?

I've lived most of my life in carpeted households, and this past March moved into a place that is ALL hardwood floor (except the kitchen and bathroom, which are tile). I've noticed that my feet have become quite dry and harder on the bottoms (on the heels). Is this a common thing? Has anyone experienced this? 

I ask because I never noticed before that they were quite this dry. A bit on the dry side, yes, but not to the point where they were noticably dry around the cuticles and such!! I've started putting lotion on them nightly, and have definitely noticed a difference, but find myself wondering if the hard floors are to blame for this recent dryness. 

Anyone??


----------



## rubysmom (Jul 29, 2006)

We have hardwood floors but have never noticed a difference in the dryness of our feet. Are you cleaning it with a particular solution that you might be allergic/sensitive to? Perhaps your house in general is drier because there isn't carpeting to hold the humidity? Anyway, a lack of carpeting is much healthier. Carpets hold all kinds of dirt and allergens even if you clean them regularly. I can't wait till we get rid of the last of our wall-to-wall carpeting. Oh yeah, we clean our hardwoods with a 50/50 mixture of white vinegar and warm water. Another great use for vinegar!


----------



## Jenni (Jul 29, 2006)

I have wood floors. I think they are probably harder on the feet. I love to knit socks and a lot of the time I wear them around the house.


----------



## maherwoman (Jul 29, 2006)

Yeah, I should probably wear sock more often. I wear my flip flops occassionally, and that helps, but I think socks would be better. And the combo of lotion and socks would be even better than that!


----------

